# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Rosso Ferrari 458 - Pro Video shoot with Auto Finesse!!!



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Rosso Ferrari 458 - Pro Video shoot with Auto Finesse!!!*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Ferrari 458 - Auto Finesse Video Shoot Detail* 

Hi guys, thanks for popping along..

Here's a selection of images from a detail we completed late last year. It was a joint detail by me and JamesB from Auto Finesse. It was completed over a couple of days whilst we did the car, and shot a cool video. Now, this steps a way a little from how I would normally do a write up, there was a hell of a lot to get done in the time James and me spent together. The video isn't supposed to be a write up either, just a nice glossy video to show you a nice glossy Ferrari 458!

Ill crack on with some pics now and cut the waffle, the car does a lot of the talking, it's stunning!!

Here she is on arrival…









































































So dirt wise not too bad, but there was a lot of defects in the paintwork. As I'm sure you know, factory fresh Ferraris are not really a pretty sight in paint defect terms. They are usually full of all manner of horrors and this one was no exception, so its great to know the customer wanted his car to look better. We would of course love to book this in for major correction work, but the owner will probably leave that for a period of time for now. This is the owner's daily drive, and huge respect for that! These cars are meant to be driven!

So we cracked on with a thorough clean…









































































James inside giving the engine bay a delicate but thorough clean










Some video work being done whilst all this is taking place










The car was clayed, rinsed, towel dried and blow dried, then ready for machine polishing!



















There was a wheel taken care of too whilst the car was with us.



















Another car in the unit at that time, taking a peak at the Italian brute ****ing a leg on the ramp!










Wheel arches cleaned and protected showing off the carbon ceramic brakes



















Some nasty defect that need sorting





































Again, some more










After




























We'd love to book this in for some more serious work in the summer

Quick 50/50 shot on the front bumper










Getting there now..



















Tailpipes looking sweet










Nano Sealant on the glass










The underside of the boot was also polished and protected with Auto Finesse Desire




























Engine bay looking like it should..























































Now for some after when we had finished waxing the car with Auto Finesse Desire

The paint was looking so rich and vibrant, in the unit it looked stunning but the warmly glow and depth only increased when it was taken outside!








































































































































Now for some outdoor shots






























































































































































































Ready for its drive home…..










And a last one that sums up the day, James and me next to the car…










Hoped you liked the write up, it's a lovely car now given its true shine!

Jay

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction Audi Detailing
​
Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺
​


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work, write up & video :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Such a beautiful car, really like these.

Fantastic work Jay and James.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top Job! Love the pics!

Especially the last one of finished product, gear and yourselves.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

First class work! Love the carpet stripes!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice guys, looks like you had fun with this car !


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great work boys, nice video too!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Excellent works guys


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Simply amazing, that looks sweet :thumb:.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

2 words - JAW DROPPING!!! :doublesho:argie:


----------



## gmcd (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely car, great work and I love the exposure on the shots


----------



## Luke3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazing work, my favourite car.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

well done guys.Complete work..Desire looks to be an awesome wax


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Awesome, was watching the video of this at work on thursday  those wheels must be a pleasure to work being so big and spoke sparse


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Perfect car! Absolutely stunning! What polish did you end up using? and how did you make the stripes on the carpet? Looks mint!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work!


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work on a fantastic car, nice AM Vantage V12 as well.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

stunning work!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my :argie:

Great write up and and an amazing result. Good team effort guys :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice work. Video was alright too!


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning car and the video is a great edition to your writeup.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great vid guys, truly. Very nice


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fanbloodytastic.


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Stunning Job. 

But...where's the DOG?  :argie:

A question: name of the LED head Lamp you use during the correction? Thanks


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

is there anybody who knows whats that dslr video rig is called?

the one he use with the big counterweight on the end ?


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

wow what a car  

Top Work indeed - Well done


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning :argie:


----------



## User2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great job guys & a very nice vid!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing... Good work


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice , what product went on the tyres?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks for the kind replies guys


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice Jay, some great photos :thumb: How on earth did you find time for pics aswell as the video


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Well I kept the car an extra day more than usual to 100% make sure I had enough time to get everything done


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stuning is one word for that.

Cracking work by both of you the gloss is ridiculously deep even under the bonnet.

Loving this detailer exchange programe you guys are doing.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks brlliant


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Great work guys :thumb:
Now, did I see Mr B doing some work ..


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car and write up. Car looks superb in the finished pics, better than new


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great work, excellent writeup:thumb:


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------

